# Anyone up for Labor Day fishing?



## GTR2014 (Dec 18, 2013)

If anyone would like to fish early morning on Labor day Monday. Please PM me. I can supply boat and fuel, Galveston bay area. 

Billy


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

GTR2014 said:


> If anyone would like to fish early morning on Labor day Monday. Please PM me. I can supply boat and fuel, Galveston bay area.
> 
> Billy


PM sent


----------

